# Worst Commercial - Dish "Hoppah" or DirecTV Beyonce



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I am now as tired of the "Hoppah" commercial as I was of the Beyonce Upgrade commercial. Both are horrible. So just for fun, which one do you think is worse?

Beyonce Upgrade:






Dish Hoppah:


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a hoppah so I do not watch advertisements. Never saw the beyonce ad before this posting and it is terrible. The hoppah ad is at least funny.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Just about any commercial Dish has done in recent years is crap (I put them right down there with Geico's new taste test line). Don't get me wrong, DirecTV has their fair share of stinkers as well but not nearly as annoying what Dish tends to put out.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nothing beats Mini Giraffe or Waking Up In A Roadside Ditch.

At least Beyonce is hot. I hate everything about Boston...Sox, Celtics, Pats, Bruins...the accent makes it worse.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Being from southeast New England the Hoppah ad cracks me up and allows me to show my WI friends how we/they talk. Having said that in general the accent annoys me. The Beyonce ad is just dumb, much prefer the don't get cable series for DirecTV, my kids makes me stop fast forwarding so they can watch them. :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Pity we can't vote for both. I find them equally annoying.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Nothing beats Mini Giraffe or Waking Up In A Roadside Ditch.
> 
> At least Beyonce is hot. I hate everything about Boston...Sox, Celtics, Pats, Bruins...the accent makes it worse.


Hey!! 

The accent is terrible. I spent the first 28 years of my life in MA and have ZERO ridiculous accent to show for it....thankfully. Now my mother-in-law's accent is a different story....


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Both of those commercials are bad. But, I've been especially disappointed by Dish in regard to their Hopper/Joey commercials. It's such a cool technology that it should be the focus of their commercials. Instead, they are airing "our customers are stupid" commercials. Who at Dish thought it was a good idea to insult their customers? 

-- Roger


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Nothing beats Mini Giraffe or Waking Up In A Roadside Ditch.
> 
> At least Beyonce is hot. I hate everything about Boston...Sox, Celtics, Pats, Bruins...the accent makes it worse.


Yes to Mini-Giraffe but I think I preferred grandson with a dog collar over waking up in a ditch


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

"Currently" the hoppah makes me smile (not sick of it...YET), but the Beyonce (until I got sick of it) made me...never mind, this is a family website. :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jadebox said:


> Both of those commercials are bad. But, I've been especially disappointed by Dish in regard to their Hopper/Joey commercials. It's such a cool technology that it should be the focus of their commercials. Instead, they are airing "our customers are stupid" commercials. Who at Dish thought it was a good idea to insult their customers?
> 
> -- Roger


It's called "truth in advertising".


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> It's called "truth in advertising".


!rolling


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I like the Charlie Sheen DirecTv commercial myself.


----------

